#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Пали-русский словарь

## Ассаджи

На днях я переработал словарик из учебника Гейра и Карунатиллаке и сделал из него нечто более удобное и похожее на словарь.

http://dhamma.ru/paali/slovar.htm
http://dhamma.ru/paali/slovar.zip

Кроме того, добавлено несколько сотен слов.

Прежний словарик сохранен в составе учебника Гейра и Карунатиллаке.

http://dhamma.ru/paali/slovarik.zip

----------


## Анатолий

Действительно, "нечто удобное и похожее на словарь" !!!

Спасибо. :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

Словарь несколько дополнен, во многом благодаря Алексею Гунскому.

----------


## Gonzo

Спасибо.

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Gasyoun

Отлично. Еще бы Pdf, не в таблице, а в 2-3 колонках сделать и - готова книга.

----------

